# Show off your home bar, man cave, fortress of solitude



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

After months of following Stratus' thread on his cigar room build, it got me thinking he can't be the only one who has dedicated a part of his home for a smoke, drink, or place to lay low. Ours may not be as swanky as what Stratus is working with, but I'm sure you are all damn proud with what you have. So let's see them. Pics with stories are always better.

I'll start:




























The taps in the wall connect to a modded freezer on the other side of the wall in the garage that hold commercial and home brew kegs. And the cabinet is an old Hoosier bread making piece of furniture I gutted and converted into a bar that holds all my liquor and glasses.

Cheers!

Note to mods: I figured this would end up being about home bars and liquor, so I stuck it here. Move if you feel differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Really nice. Like what you got on tap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks like a fun little setup!


----------



## Zimbra (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice! The pinball machine is an awesome touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Very jealous !!!


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice!
I posted up pics of my space a little while back trying to start a similar discussion: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=267914

I don't have the photos handy to repost them here though.

My basement has a bar, arcade area, pool table, poker table, and a home theater - but no cigar lounge room


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm starting to get man cave envy! Very nice.


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> My basement has a bar, arcade area, pool table, poker table, and a home theater - but no cigar lounge room


I like the double taps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Father in law's place. Personal goal.























Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

My bar.
I don't drink beer so the taps are unused, they go to a modified freezer which would keep the kegs cold. They have a CO2 system to push the beer along.
Th small wine fridge at the bar has two bigger brothers.
The cabinets under the bar and the whiskey contain more whisky.
The bar was built by the houses first owner. I would not have wasted money on taps, unless they were for whisky or wine.
Door leads to the hot tub.


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

I see an empty humidor. No bueno. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Boy that humidor is kinda light and I ain’t talking about the color of the stain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

In the process of doing polyurethane on the bar rail so everything is a real mess , but here are some pics from today:


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow that is really something. Love the home theater!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I’d show mine, but it would mean I’d have to clean and take my empties away. Just imagine, it’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> I'd show mine, but it would mean I'd have to clean and take my empties away. Just imagine, it's awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the hard part!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

PTAaron said:


> That's the hard part!


The hard part would be finding a reason to leave my house. If I had your man cave, I'd be able to sell my car. LOL.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking good @PTAaron. Depending on the weather its either the back patio or the garage. Garage has small tv, AC and Heat for when its needed. Mostly sit on the back patio and throw the ball to the dog. I would take pics but its just a garage and back patio. Nothing fancy.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Wife brought home a new bar table for her Megatouch machine, so I did some redecorating. Gotta love the green tape still on the bar from doing the poly...










Moved the "fireplace" over...









And finally got brave enough to peel off the tape - poly needs more sanding and more coats because it's still not perfect. We are hosting a huge party this weekend so it's not getting any more done til after!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

All of you with your fancy shmancy bars, pool tables, arcade games, and beer taps can kiss my ashtray!
*REAL MEN ROUGH IT*. 
That's right, we don't need bar tops we've got tree stumps. Don't need a pool table when we've got rocks and sticks. Ever try to crush a beer mug on your forehead? Of course not cause it ain't a can. Where you guys "display" your empty bottles on the bar back and on shelves; we put ours on fence posts..._SO WE CAN SHOOT'M_!

Aaahhh, who am I kiddin'? We're envious as hell. Just do us can crushing, rock throwing, bottle shootin' Neanderthals a favor will ya? Stop showing us photos of how cool your place is and invite us over already! We, for once, would love to hear those 4 wonderful words.....Drinks On The House!

All jokes aside; those of you blessed enough to have a little "fun room" to hang out with friends and family should never let dust collect on anything. Use it, make memories, enjoy it and when it gets a little worn, don't paint over it. No sir! It's called character and shows everyone that you've been having a good time...and that's what it's all about!:beerchug:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> All of you with your fancy shmancy bars, pool tables, arcade games, and beer taps can kiss my ashtray!
> 
> *REAL MEN ROUGH IT*.
> 
> ...


You're invited, and OF COURSE drinks are on the House!

Our theory is simple - we don't have kids, so we get to buy toys for ourselves instead


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> You're invited, and OF COURSE drinks are on the House!
> 
> Our theory is simple - we don't have kids, so we get to buy toys for ourselves instead


Now that you put it that way, you enjoy your fun room(s) and I'll enjoy them through you and your photos; because there ain't no way I'd trade my kids for one! Now, if it comes with a boat...:wink2:


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Bar top


Love that shine on your bar!

What's that ticket booth thing you got on your one wall?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that you put it that way, you enjoy your fun room(s) and I'll enjoy them through you and your photos; because there ain't no way I'd trade my kids for one! Now, if it comes with a boat...:wink2:


Invitation still stands if you're ever in the area


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

ice_nyne said:


> Love that shine on your bar!
> 
> What's that ticket booth thing you got on your one wall?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Short story on the ticket booth is that I'm a geek. LOL!
When I have a "movie night" I have a program that will create my tickets that I text out to invite people... so it fits. 









Long story:
When I finished building the theater room I had a big pile of scrap lumber. I looked at it and said "I wonder if I could build a ticket booth?" So I started piecing things together, a friend made me a cabinet door for the base so I can store things inside, and the final product is a REALLY HEAVY fake ticket booth 
It has a digital picture frame inside that scrolls movie posters. The front glass is held on with magnets so I can open it up and change things if I ever want to.

It's the first thing you see when you come off the stairs, so it adds a little bit of fun.

I was going for the whole "theater experience" rather than just "a bar and a movie room" - so we've got the ticket booth, the concession area that I stick with candy, there is a program on the movie server that runs trivia and previews before the show... so like I mentioned: I'm a geek


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Short story on the ticket booth is that I'm a geek. LOL!
> When I have a "movie night" I have a program that will create my tickets that I text out to invite people... so it fits.
> ...


That, simply put is the greatest thing I've ever heard!! I'd be showing movies for friends all the time. I'm a movie buff, especially old movies, you now the ones the kids these days scoff at because they lack color, or are simply old. I'm thinking like having a Bogart weekend, or Hitchcock.. that's not to say I wouldn't play new movies as well.. but my guilty pleasure would be projecting Mario and saving the princess when it wasn't movie time. Or perhaps a mst3k marathon.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> That, simply put is the greatest thing I've ever heard!! I'd be showing movies for friends all the time. I'm a movie buff, especially old movies, you now the ones the kids these days scoff at because they lack color, or are simply old. I'm thinking like having a Bogart weekend, or Hitchcock.. that's not to say I wouldn't play new movies as well.. but my guilty pleasure would be projecting Mario and saving the princess when it wasn't movie time. Or perhaps a mst3k marathon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I use it for PS4 games all the time... nothing like lifesize characters on the screen 

I keep making plans for a Lord of the Rings Extended Edition marathon... but it's hard to find the time


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I use it for PS4 games all the time... nothing like lifesize characters on the screen
> 
> I keep making plans for a Lord of the Rings Extended Edition marathon... but it's hard to find the time


No doubt.. Lord of the rings extended!!... if you didn't take bathroom or food breaks, that would still take like a week wouldn't it? I haven't got to the extended versions yet, I've only seen the theatrical versions... though I've heard to skip the hobbit films.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> No doubt.. Lord of the rings extended!!... if you didn't take bathroom or food breaks, that would still take like a week wouldn't it? I haven't got to the extended versions yet, I've only seen the theatrical versions... though I've heard to skip the hobbit films.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


The extended are 3.5 to almost 4 hours each if I remember right. Totally worth it if you're a fan of the book - they add back in some parts that were missing in the theatrical cuts that I felt added to the story.

The hobbit movies could have been one... maybe 2 but there is no reason for it to be 3 movies. They added in a love story for some stupid reason... the scenes with Bilbo and Smaug in the treasure room are pretty awesome though.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> The extended are 3.5 to almost 4 hours each if I remember right. Totally worth it if you're a fan of the book - they add back in some parts that were missing in the theatrical cuts that I felt added to the story.
> 
> The hobbit movies could have been one... maybe 2 but there is no reason for it to be 3 movies. They added in a love story for some stupid reason... the scenes with Bilbo and Smaug in the treasure room are pretty awesome though.


If you can handle a 4 hour movie, that works the mind. I'm going to go uber nerd here, but Kenneth branaugh's hamlet is a must watch. It contains every line from the play, and is the best version hands down. Not sure if you are into things like that, but if you are so inclined it's well worth it.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I wonder if I could build a ticket booth?
> 
> I was going for the whole "theater experience" rather than just "a bar and a movie room"


That's pretty sweet. Now that you've explained that, you need to provide better pics of that booth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

ice_nyne said:


> That's pretty sweet. Now that you've explained that, you need to provide better pics of that booth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the whole build documented on a home theater forum that I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link to, but I'll create a folder on Flickr and post up a link to the pics this afternoon.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> If you can handle a 4 hour movie, that works the mind. I'm going to go uber nerd here, but Kenneth branaugh's hamlet is a must watch. It contains every line from the play, and is the best version hands down. Not sure if you are into things like that, but if you are so inclined it's well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I'll have to see about adding that to my collection.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

If you are in the head space for it, it's a great watch.


PTAaron said:


> I'll have to see about adding that to my collection.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

ice_nyne said:


> That's pretty sweet. Now that you've explained that, you need to provide better pics of that booth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this, it's out of order for some reason though: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/5N0016

That folder shows it in the original position and before the letters were actually attached.

EDIT: sorry for dominating this thread!


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

Those are some awesome photos. Thanks for sharing. Wish I had the room to do all that. You guys with the basements are making us Californians jealous of your space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

